# Arreglar un AFINADOR



## Peter Alas (Ago 16, 2011)

Buen día a todos en el foro,

Quería arreglar un afinador marca KORG, el cuál tiene errores en la LCD, ya que no me tira los números enteros sino que aparece nada más una mitad y la otra no.

Quiero meterle mano, pero aun no lo he desarmado y lo haré mañana. Pero antes quiero asegurarme bien y pues de paso, pregunto por aqui si alguien ha tenido experiencia con este tipo de apratitos útiles o si logran encontrar el diagrama porque ya lo busqué y nada. Me imagino que por ser de fábrica, está bien guardado.

ESTE ES EL MODELO>> KORG Chromatic Tuner CA-30

Saludos,


----------

